# duck hunting the colorado



## trozy55 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm not looking to find anyone's secret spot, just trying to find more information about it. I would like to try and duck hunt the Colorado River east of Austin and just trying to find where I can hunt and where I can't hunt. As well as what I can and can't do. From my understanding is that as long as I'm in the water outside of the city limits than I should be okay. If some others could please help me I would greatly appreciate it, thanks.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

There is a lot of grey area around river hunting in Texas... By state legislation, we as citizens of the state have the right to access any navigable body of water for means of fishing or hunting. I know that the Colorado is one of few rivers in Texas that is defined as navigable. The grey area comes to play in that your rights are limited to accessing the riverbed and it is unlawful for your shot to cross the riverbed onto private property...

First off, I would contact the LCRA or UCRA, which ever district you plan to hunt in and talk with them about access and legal means. Next, I would research navigation laws and river hunting through TPWD, just so you know your rights. If all else fails, contact a local game warden and let him tell you what is legal and where you can hunt.

See link to TPWD: http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publica..._issues/rivers/navigation/riddell/index.phtml


----------



## Del Magic (Mar 19, 2008)

I hunt on the Colorado south of Austin. I'm lucky that I have a friend with river front property to hunt from, but I didn't always do it this way. I know you are fine if you hunt from an anchored boat and make sure you do not fire toward people or property. I think LCRA is going to steer you away from getting onto dry land due to that gray area. I second checking with the local warden. We were checked a few years ago by a warden when hunting on the river. We were set up on a sand bar firing into an open field. He told us we were legal as long as we were in the normal river channel or flood banks even if it was dry land at that time. He said to just look over those high banks to make sure there were no houses, livestock, that kind of thing. The way I always look at is, if I have legal question it's best to call whom ever would be arresting you for breaking the law. I'd call the local game warden. Good luck!


----------



## trozy55 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## water turkey2 (Nov 30, 2009)

I have heard there are a lot of guys hunting the Colorado, south of Austin this year and the GW's are really working that area giving out tickets for trespassing. Be careful.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

One of our ranches is on the colorado out of Columbus and it sounds like a war down in the river bottom lately.


----------

